# Small bowel resection



## xSophiexx (May 19, 2013)

Recovery times?? How long in hospital, how long until back to work and how lomg until feeling 'normal' please. Thank you xx


----------



## Jim (POPS) (May 19, 2013)

Hi there, I've had 3 resections and everytime was not the same. 

The first one took a very long time to recover, about 4 months, but I had alot of complacations with that one. The others were much faster, it took 5-7 days in the hospital, about 6 weeks at home to get good enough to work, (although I'm retired)

It's not the same for anyone, and each surgery is different.

I hope everything goes well for you.

Jim (POPS)


----------



## xSophiexx (May 19, 2013)

Thanks Jim.. i have a holiday booked for in 8weeks so wondering wether to risk surgery before or not. Should be keyhole if that changes anything?!


----------



## harry1 (May 19, 2013)

Hey i had surgery just over 2 years ago, i had key hole and was in hospital for 3/4 days. I then thought i could go back to work after 2 weeks but was told to stop being silly and realise i had just had surgery, was then signed off for another 6 weeks!


----------



## xSophiexx (May 19, 2013)

Hmm i shall probably have to wait until after i go on holiday then! Thanks Harry1 did your op put you into remission?


----------



## harry1 (May 19, 2013)

Yep i would probably wait, i had about 6inch's removed , the thing that hurt the most was my mum and sister making me laugh the day after the op! Yep havent had any pain in over 2 years, had a camera again last summer and they said there was ulcers and early signs of crohns but had no symptoms!!
I did start getting a lot of diarrhoea end of last year but after a scan found out it was bile salt absorption , which is apparently common with the section i had removed!


----------



## shanni (May 19, 2013)

Hi there. I am 4 weeks post-op today after having resection surgery (terminal ileum and part of the colon removed, roughly 12 inches altogether). I was in the hospital 8 days, but only because I had some complications (totally unanticipated cardiac issue as a reaction to anesthesia, not related to Crohn's at all). Would have been only 3-4 days otherwise. I plan to return to work this coming week (part-time), and my pain at this point is almost entirely gone. The first 2 weeks were the worst, but after that things started improving quickly. My only issue right now (and the reason I'm returning to work part-time rather than full-time) is energy - I run out fast still. But as long as I take it easy and pay attention when my body tells me I've hit my limit, I'm pretty ok. I have a trip planned in 2 weeks (which will be 6 weeks post-op) and fully intend to go. I've been cleared by my docs and am looking forward to focusing on something other than recovery! It's obviously a personal decision as to when to plan for surgery, but I'm glad I did it before our trip so I don't have to stress about it while on vacation. It also depends on what type of holiday you'll be taking (i.e., a relaxed and casual one where you can rest as needed, or one where you will be more active). Whatever you decide to do, hope all goes well and you have a great time on holiday!


----------



## NewRoad (May 19, 2013)

I had 11 1/2 inches removed on April 5 this year, I was in the hospital for two weeks, mostly because I wasn't strong enough for surgery at first, then I had staph infection post surgery,  but 6 weeks later I'm feeling pretty good, doing regular activities albiet with care!  I plan on going back to work in two weeks.

Your surgery and recovery time wil depend on how healthy you are (besides the crohns) and if you have complications or not...  Not much help, huh? I was scared to death but it's all good now, I feel MUCH better than I did 6 weeks ago!  I start Humira next week.  Yikes!


----------



## Jaano711 (May 20, 2013)

Your recovery time will depend on how they do the surgery. Key hole is a quicker recovery, but in all it depends on wether you are complication free or not. Good luck. Hope that your surgery goes smoothly and your back on your feet in remission in no time.


----------



## Mehita (May 20, 2013)

DS had a resection in January. Six days in the hospital and was back in school on day 11. No lifting anything more than 10 pounds and no physical activities for six weeks. It took about four weeks for him to feel like his old self again. Unfortunately, flared in April


----------



## xSophiexx (May 21, 2013)

Thank you so so so much Harry1, shanni, Mehita, newroad and jaano711

It definately seems everyone is completely different!! Im going to Turkey in July its not a particularly active holiday but i just don't want to risk anything going wrong out there if im not fully recovered etc. Ill discuss it with the surgeon and see if they even offer me it that quickly but im so sick of feeling crappy!!!

Thanks again everyone hope youre all feeling good xx


----------



## Trish22 (May 23, 2013)

Hi it's me Trish,had a letter from Hospital today ,preop 3rd June and operation
13th June,come through pretty quick seens I was at the hospital last week,and hey could not understand why my dates was not showing,and this week,hey presto, they have arrived, Now I,m starting to feel a bit jittery xxxxx Trish


----------



## NewRoad (May 23, 2013)

Never fear, Trish, my surgery was such a bore I slept through the whole thing.  Recovery was a bit of a trial, though I healed much quicker than I thought.  I'll be thinking of you and sending healing thoughts!


----------



## Trish22 (May 23, 2013)

NewRoad said:


> Never fear, Trish, my surgery was such a bore I slept through the whole thing.  Recovery was a bit of a trial, though I healed much quicker than I thought.  I'll be thinking of you and sending healing thoughts!


Thanks very much,I am doing lots of Transcendental Meditation at present,this I think as helped me a lot with my Crohns
Glad it's come and I can begin to heal and then get on with my life,and oh the joy of being able to eat nice things again after quite a number of years of being on a very restricted diet, thank you will keep you updated.  trish xx


----------



## Mehita (May 23, 2013)

What kind of surgery are you having Trish?


----------



## xSophiexx (May 23, 2013)

Trish that is such good news!! You must keep me updated!! I hope it goes so well for you. Don't be worried think of this as a new beginning!! xx


----------



## Trish22 (May 23, 2013)

Mehita said:


> What kind of surgery are you having Trish?


Having an ileocolonic bowel resection at Terminal Ileium,this wll be my fourth op for my Crohns.Have a stricture at TI and it's really restricting my intake of food


----------



## Marx (May 24, 2013)

Great news Trish!!! Finally came through, wish you all the best. Keep us updated


----------



## Trish22 (May 24, 2013)

Ok will do x


----------



## xSophiexx (May 25, 2013)

So my gi  looked at barium x ray and decided its going to be a terminal ileum resection and a dig around in the jejunum. I will be seeing surgeon next week and then surgery next week or week after. I am so scared. My main fear is dying - unlikely but scared and second fear is waking up with a stoma - i mean no disrespect to anyone that has one I just would not be able to handle that emotionally right now in my life. Third and final fear is recovery as going to Turkey 14th July. Just anxious really all round.


----------



## stacey1982 (May 25, 2013)

Good luck with ur surgey babe. Hope all goes well for you. Keep me posted xxx


----------



## xSophiexx (May 25, 2013)

Thanks Stacey just really nervous.. knew this was coming but its real now lol xx


----------



## stacey1982 (May 25, 2013)

I can understand u being nervous babe. Just remember this could change u life. Just think of the sun and relaxation of ur holiday u will have afterwards. Xxx


----------



## Trish22 (May 26, 2013)

Good luck Sophie,sure everything will be ok,your perfectly normal cause we all fear the things you hAve mentioned.Will let you know how i get on  June 13th x


----------



## Skenz77 (Jun 19, 2013)

Excuse my ignorance but what is a small bowel resurrection??


----------



## superzeeman (Jun 19, 2013)

I had a resection with hand assisted laparoscopic surgery and a ostomy. I was back to work in about 8 weeks and then only part time. I would say full recovery took me 10 weeks.


----------



## Mehita (Jun 20, 2013)

Skenz77 said:


> Excuse my ignorance but what is a small bowel resurrection??


A small bowel resection is when you need to surgically have a portion of your small intestine removed and the remaining ends sewn back together. This is usually related to strictures in the small intestine due to built up scar tissue, though there are other reasons your GI might suggest it.


----------



## Annimaz85 (Jun 21, 2013)

Hi sophie, i have just recently had  25 centemeters of small bowel removed and some of my large bowel. i totally understand what u mean about waking up with a stoma, i was the same. was so scared. but it didnt happen and i had keyhole surgery. it was only just over 4 weeks ago and i cant honestly say i feel like a new person. no pain, feeling bloated and generally feeling crappy. and i have the smallest of scars. im so pleased its like a weight has been lifted. Im also back at work now. Best of luck hope u get to go to turkey u deserve it!!  xxx


----------



## Annimaz85 (Jun 21, 2013)

Sorry i forgot to say i was only in hospital for 6 days hope this helps xx


----------



## xSophiexx (Jun 21, 2013)

Annimaz85 hiya thank you for your response I had the op last Weds and came home on Mon .. feeling alot better being home! Hoe everything continues to heal well for us both! x


----------



## Annimaz85 (Jun 21, 2013)

Oh thats great to hear sophie. Hope you recover well. When are u due to go to turkey?  X


----------



## xSophiexx (Jun 21, 2013)

Im going in 23 days .. (not that im counting hehe) only thing im worried about is drinking and also swimming because of the wound eeek. looking forward to a nice rest x


----------



## Annimaz85 (Jun 22, 2013)

Aw really I'm sure u will be fine for 23 days. Yeah I think u will be fine drinking but don't go overboard. I've had a few since my op and been fine. Just don't binge!
I hope u have a great time u deserve a rest. Keep me posted how u get on xx


----------

